# Donde vender oro?



## Syndark (12 Dic 2007)

Ya se ha hablado mucho que si invertir en oro si, invertir en oro no... Lo que yo me pregunto es, como coño lo vendes si necesitas la pasta?Mas bien, donde lo vendes?


Porque lo mas cercano a la venta de oro que yo he visto es el tipico tio en la calle de COMPRO ORO, con un cartel mas grande que el.En el mismo cartel decia "hasta 14 euros el gramo", teniendo en cuenta que por ejemplo en oro direct se paga a unos 20 el gramo...Como y donde vender y ganar pasta?:


----------



## Señor Morales (12 Dic 2007)

www.munters,be
www.eurogold.be


----------



## Syndark (12 Dic 2007)

Gracias, por lo que veo son tipo orodirect, pero en extranjero xD


Menuda indecision tengo con esto del oro... compro o no compro?:


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Dic 2007)

Yo lo que me prenté, es cómo venderles el oro a compañías de ese tipo (que no dudo que se podrá, porque si no no pondrían el precio de compra): ¿viene un mensajero a recogerlo y tú le das el lingote? ¿Verifica la pureza in situ?


----------



## elias2 (14 Dic 2007)

si quieres vender....yo te lo compro, al precio de londres, ni mas ni menos


----------



## elias2 (14 Dic 2007)

Señor Morales dijo:


> www.munters,be
> www.eurogold.be



Por cierto Señor Morales, ¿sabe donde comprar oro y/o francos suizos en Suiza?


----------



## Goyo (14 Dic 2007)

Tener oro físico tiene muchos problemas. No sólo quién te lo compra, sino tambien a qué precio. Enviarlo a otro país tiene un coste. Y si luego llega allí y te dicen que si la pureza no es la que tú crees, etc. ¿qué haces?.

Creo que en las joyerías compran oro, pero no sé como te lo pagarán.

A mí no me parece buena idea invertir en oro:

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/articulo_invertir_en_oro.htm

Un saludo.


----------



## Señor Morales (16 Dic 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Tener oro físico tiene muchos problemas. No sólo quién te lo compra, sino tambien a qué precio. Enviarlo a otro país tiene un coste. Y si luego llega allí y te dicen que si la pureza no es la que tú crees, etc. ¿qué haces?.
> 
> Creo que en las joyerías compran oro, pero no sé como te lo pagarán.
> 
> ...



Porque opina de un tema del que no conoce nada? ha comprado alguna vez monedas de oro?


----------



## Señor Morales (16 Dic 2007)

elias2 dijo:


> Por cierto Señor Morales, ¿sabe donde comprar oro y/o francos suizos en Suiza?



mire usted en este foro... hay muchos suizos.

http://www.bulle-immobiliere.fr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## Glasterthum (16 Dic 2007)

Aprovecho este tópic para hacer la siguiente reflexión y a la vez pregunta para todos:

¿puede el oro perder todo su valor el día en que no queden minas que lo extraigan?

Me explico: el oro tiene valor, en parte al menos, porque representa la ilusión de que algún día pueda volverse a utilizar como dinero (monedas de oro, etc.). Pero como ya se ha hablado otras veces en el foro, lo malo de utilizar el oro como dinero, puede ser que su deflación impida el crecimiento de la economía.

Los defensores del oro han dicho que gracias a las minas, existe una ligera inflación respecto al oro.

Ahora bien: ¿Y si las minas se agotaran por completo o su aportación resultara insignificante? ¿Dejaría el oro paradójicamente de tener valor, al no poder disponer de una ligera inflación (en lugar de eso, habría una brutal deflación) en un sistema monetario basado en el mismo?


----------



## pacopelas (16 Dic 2007)

Si hablamos de un escenario de patrón oro, no de usar el oro fisicamente en las monedas:

Si la cantidad de oro en el sistema permanece constante y la produción de bienes y servicios aumenta, supongo que habría que recurrir a crear moneda fraccionaria porque bajan los precios de todo lo que no sea oro. 
Crear céntimos, chelines, etc...

El oro en si mismo no puede bajar de precio nominal porque la moneda equivale a oro (aunque cada vez a menos gramos), sería como pagar un lingote de oro con medio lingote. No puede ser 

Si hablamos de usar el oro como moneda física:
Como la moneda original cada vez valdría más, tendriamos que usar monedas más pequeñas (o partirlas ¿recuerdas los cuartos de a ocho?) hasta un límite. Pasado ese límite o reduces la produción de bienes para que se ajuste a la masa monetaria, o aumentas la masa monetaria via papelitos y monedas de otros metales (con patrón oro).

Al final necesitarías toneladas de papel para recibir a cambio un gramo de oro, mientras que por un solo papelito compras una casa.


En ningún caso es el oro el que pierde poder adquisitivo en ese sistema.


----------



## elias2 (19 Dic 2007)

Señor Morales dijo:


> mire usted en este foro... hay muchos suizos.
> 
> http://www.bulle-immobiliere.fr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=3



Muchas gracias Señor Morales


----------



## Goyo (21 Dic 2007)

Señor Morales, he tenido y vendido monedas de oro. Las he vendido por varios sistemas; subastas, ventas directas, etc. No recomiendo a nadie invertir en oro.


----------



## Glasterthum (21 Dic 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Señor Morales, he tenido y vendido monedas de oro. Las he vendido por varios sistemas; subastas, ventas directas, etc. No recomiendo a nadie invertir en oro.



¿Por qué? ¿Iliquidez, grandes horquillas, bruscas variaciones de precio a las que no supiste sacar provecho o por las que se aprovecharon de ti,...?


----------



## Goyo (21 Dic 2007)

No da ninguna renta (como los dividendos), la rentabilidad es muy baja comparada con la Bolsa, es menos líquida que la Bolsa, es más difícil de valorar que una empresa, me parece mucho menos seguro que una empresa sólida, etc.

Gané dinero, pero se gana mucho más con la Bolsa y con más seguridad.

El oro ha subido en los últimos años, pero el que compró hace 30 años y lo mantiene todavía pierde. Y si tiene en cuenta la inflación, que es lo correcto, la pérdida de valor ah sido enorme.

En cambio, el que invirtió en empresas sólidas a principios de los 80 y las mantiene ha obtenido una rentabilidad espectacular.

El oro, como cualquier materia prima, está bien para los traders profesionales pero no parece adecuado para un inversor normal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Dic 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Señor Morales, he tenido y vendido monedas de oro. Las he vendido por varios sistemas; subastas, ventas directas, etc. No recomiendo a nadie invertir en oro.




Yo tampoco recomiendo "invertir" en oro. El oro ni da dividendos ni se multiplica.

El oro es dinero, "Invertir" en oro es tan absurdo como invertir en dinero. El oro es dinero, repito. Cuanto oro recomiendo? piense usted que % quiere en dinero y de ese % restante, segun su situacion personal, decida usted que % lo quiere en USD, EUR, CHF o XAU (oro).


----------



## autsaider (22 Dic 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> No da ninguna renta (como los dividendos), la rentabilidad es muy baja comparada con la Bolsa, es menos líquida que la Bolsa, es más difícil de valorar que una empresa, me parece mucho menos seguro que una empresa sólida, etc.
> 
> Gané dinero, pero se gana mucho más con la Bolsa y con más seguridad.
> 
> ...



Menudo cacao mental que tienes.


----------



## Goyo (22 Dic 2007)

Señor Morales, ¿has tenido en cuenta el coste de oportunidad en tu estrategia?.

Un saludo.


----------



## Furby (22 Dic 2007)

Tico dijo:


> Menudo cacao mental que tienes.



Eso no es un argumento.

El razonamiento de Goyo parece sólido, asumiendo que los datos que da sean ciertos (no lo he comprobado).

De todas formas, por lo que he podido documentarme, el oro es similar a los francos suizos en el sentido de que son buenos refugios en tiempos de crisis pero como inversión a largo plazo son muy poco rentables.

Saludos.


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Dic 2007)

Goyo dijo:


> Señor Morales, ¿has tenido en cuenta el coste de oportunidad en tu estrategia?.
> 
> Un saludo.



El coste de oportunidad de tener oro es el interes que se deja de percibir al tener oro en lugar de euros por ejemplo.

Es un coste que asumo. Para mi el oro es mas bien un seguro. Como buen seguro, prefiero no tener que utilizarlo jamas. 

Tengo oro desde 2004. Se ha apreciado un 12% anual desde entonces en euros (mejor dicho el euro se ha depreciado en un 12% en terminos de oro). Por casualidad, el crecimiento de la M3 en la zona euros en los ultimos años ha sido de un 12% anual.

El oro no es para hacerme rico, es para proteger mis ahorros de la inflacion monetaria.

Preferiria guardar barrieles de diesel, por desgracia abultan mucho y pierden sus propiedades a los 4 años.


----------



## Goyo (4 Ene 2008)

Seño morales, si has tenido en cuenta el coste de oportunidad y lo asumes eres coherente, aunque a mí no me guste esa estrategia. 

Sólo me gustaría añadir que si se compra oro como protección debería establecerse un stop-loss o algo similar por si se da la vuelta y comienza a bajar, lo cual le haría perder su función protectora del capital.

Un saludo.


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Ene 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Seño morales, si has tenido en cuenta el coste de oportunidad y lo asumes eres coherente, aunque a mí no me guste esa estrategia.
> 
> Sólo me gustaría añadir que si se compra oro como protección debería establecerse un stop-loss o algo similar por si se da la vuelta y comienza a bajar, lo cual le haría perder su función protectora del capital.
> 
> Un saludo.



ja ja, para poner en practica el "stop loss" tendria que pillar el pico y la pala y dedicarme a cavar bastante 

Si el oro se da la vuelta y se vuelve muy barato, no vendo, en todo caso me gusta cuando el oro baja. Primero porque puedo comprar mas, segundo porque mi seguro no es necesario (como buen seguro, el oro es mejor que no sea necesario utilizarlo nunca)


----------



## pepeluis (12 Oct 2008)

Os cuento mi experiencia.
Yo compré oro hace muchos años.
Mi problema es su venta.
Porque yo miro el precio que marcan los mercados en la dirección
de kitco.com donde aparece el precio (si lo quereis ver en euros ésta es la dirección Live Market Quotes )
Sin embargo el precio que me dan las tiendas que compran oro es aproximadamente un 20% inferior al que marca kitco.
Y en orodirect que en su web fijan un precio de compra mas alto te dicen que ese precio sólo es para el oro de su marca.
Y si no lo es te pagan parecido que el resto de tiendas.
En el foro dais direcciones de 2 entidades en Bruselas donde te ofrecen unos precios de compra casi similares a los de mercado (no llega al 1% lo que te descuentan)
Gold Rates
y
EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !
Quisiera saber si alguien del foro tiene experiencia de haber vendido oro a alguna de estas entidades.
Y los problemas que puedo tener. ¿en estas tiendas de Bruselas te exigen factura de compra o algún otro requisito?
Muchas gracias


----------



## josefo (14 Oct 2008)

Yo también creo que vender el oro puede ser problemático y me gustaría saber si es tanto como supongo.


----------



## pepeluis (14 Oct 2008)

Vuelvo a preguntaros por la posibilidad de vender oro en las 2 tiendas de Bruselas que comercian en oro.
En mi caso se trata de lingotes de oro de 100 gramos con certificado de garantía de indumetal y sin factura de compra (dado que se compraron hace más de 20 años).
¿podría alguien decirme si me los comprarían a un precio similar al que éllos ponen en su web?


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Oct 2008)

pepeluis dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntaros por la posibilidad de vender oro en las 2 tiendas de Bruselas que comercian en oro.
> En mi caso se trata de lingotes de oro de 100 gramos con certificado de garantía de indumetal y sin factura de compra (dado que se compraron hace más de 20 años).
> ¿podría alguien decirme si me los comprarían a un precio similar al que éllos ponen en su web?



a lo mejor te lo compra alguien de el foro,pon en tu firma que lo vendes


----------



## vidarr (15 Oct 2008)

Goyo dijo:


> Tener oro físico tiene muchos problemas. No sólo quién te lo compra, sino tambien a qué precio. Enviarlo a otro país tiene un coste. Y si luego llega allí y te dicen que si la pureza no es la que tú crees, etc. ¿qué haces?.
> 
> Creo que en las joyerías compran oro, pero no sé como te lo pagarán.
> 
> ...



Repita usted conmigo:

*El oro no es una himbersióh, el oro es un seguro*
*El oro no es una himbersióh, el oro es un seguro*
*El oro no es una himbersióh, el oro es un seguro*
*El oro no es una himbersióh, el oro es un seguro*

y así hasta que le entre en la cabeza.


----------



## felino66 (26 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Por cierto Señor Morales, ¿sabe donde comprar oro y/o francos suizos en Suiza?




no te recomiendo francos suizos

según el GEAB el riesgo de devaluación del franco suizo es enorme, similar al de la libra inglesa...... también equiparan el riesgo/país de suiza al de españa por la enorme cantidad de activos financieros que tienen

.


----------



## elias2 (26 Ene 2009)

felino66 dijo:


> no te recomiendo francos suizos
> 
> según el GEAB el riesgo de devaluación del franco suizo es enorme, similar al de la libra inglesa...... también equiparan el riesgo/país de suiza al de españa por la enorme cantidad de activos financieros que tienen
> 
> .



devaluacion del franco suizo? 
te agradeceria que puseras un enlace o donde lo has leido si es posible gracias


----------



## felino66 (26 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> devaluacion del franco suizo?
> te agradeceria que puseras un enlace o donde lo has leido si es posible gracias



en los informes "privados" del GEAB

no hay enlaces, en cualquier caso, infórmate antes de comprarlos

p.d. : aseguran que la libra y el franco suizo van a dejar de ser divisas de reserva internacional 

.


----------



## vidarr (26 Ene 2009)

felino66 dijo:


> en los informes "privados" del GEAB
> 
> no hay enlaces, en cualquier caso, infórmate antes de comprarlos
> 
> ...



Y que el dólar se cambiaría a 1.70 frente al euro a finales de 2008.

$ usd2eur.sh 1
1 euros son 1.314 dólares.

Aunque la semana pasada estaba en 1.28...


----------



## felino66 (26 Ene 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Y que el dólar se cambiaría a 1.70 frente al euro a finales de 2008.
> 
> $ usd2eur.sh 1
> 1 euros son 1.314 dólares.
> ...



en efecto, han demorado esa paridad un trimestre, pero la mantienen 

de 20 previsiones del GEAB en economía, hay :

15 aciertos, 
2 demoras (la paridad euro/dolar es una de ellas) 
y 3 errores

pero bueno, que cada cual lea, se informe donde quiera, y actúe en consecuencia

.


----------



## musul (30 Ene 2009)

Syndark dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado mucho que si invertir en oro si, invertir en oro no... Lo que yo me pregunto es, como coño lo vendes si necesitas la pasta?Mas bien, donde lo vendes?
> :



en el caso de lingotes ciode los compra un 5 96 por debajo de su precio,aunque supongo que solo sean los de semsa.


----------



## javinem (23 Mar 2009)

*Oro Efectivo 3000*

En Oro Efectivo 3000 nos dedicamos a la compra de oro, brillantes y relojes.
También realizamos préstamos sobre valores.

Para comprar oro, vender oro, etc..., pueden visitarnos en:
www.oroefectivo3000.com 

Comprar oro, vender oro,.....


----------



## lysabethycth (18 Ago 2010)

el oro es una buena fuente para tener ingresos, pero debes saber seleccionar a quiénes te quieran ayudar para su empeño o venta. De lo contrario, es probable que te lleves más de una sorpresa al descubrir que no tienen el respaldo suficiente para pagarte. No sé si me hago entender.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Ago 2010)

lysabethycth dijo:


> el oro es una buena fuente para tener ingresos, pero debes saber seleccionar a quiénes te quieran ayudar para su empeño o venta. De lo contrario, es probable que te lleves más de una sorpresa al descubrir que no tienen el respaldo suficiente para pagarte. No sé si me hago entender.



eeeeeeehhh, pues no, no te entiendo nada, 8: A que respaldo te refieres??


----------



## Krypton (19 Ago 2010)

El oro yo lo veo como un seguro: es como tener una parte de tus ahorros en otra divisa universal llamada XAU. Parecido a tener francos suizos o dólares canadienses, con la importante diferencia de que no son papelitos y es aceptado en cualquier parte del mundo. Evidentemente, hay un coste de conversión (como con cualquier divisa) pero no se trata de hacerte millonario sino de tener un % de tus ahorros en oro -físico-, preferiblemente monedas internacionalmente conocidas (por ser oro "normalizado").
Puedes venderlo a buen precio en Bruselas, contactando con particulares (en el foro hay un hilo sobre eso) o por eBay.


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Ago 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> huiiiii
> 
> pero el oro se vende? yo creia que solo se compraba



yo lo he hecho con parte de lo que tengo, me voy a por una finca con casa a tomar por culo del mundo,no es que no crea en el oro ,lo consideron fundamental poseerlo en fisico ahora mismo, pero quiero un terruño :
un saludo


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2010)

En este proceso de transformación representan una etapa, provocada de un modo espontáneo por la gran industria, las escuelas politécnicas y agronómicas, y otra las “écoles d’enseignernent professionnel”, en las que los niños de los obreros reciben algunas enseñanzas en materia de tecnología y en el manejo práctico de los diversos instrumentos de producción. Si la legislación fabril, como primera concesión arrancada a duras penas al capital, se limita a combinar la enseñanza elemental con el trabajo fabril, no cabe duda que la conquista inevitable del poder político por la clase obrera conquistará también para la enseñanza tecnológica el puesto teórico y práctico que le corresponde en las escuelas del trabajo. Tampoco ofrece duda de que la forma capitalista de la producción y las condiciones económicas del trabajo que a ella corresponden se hallan en diametral oposición con esos fermentos revolucionarios y con su meta: la abolición de la antigua división del trabajo. Sin embargo, el único camino histórico por el cual pueden destruirse y transformarse las contradicciones de una forma histórica de producción es el desarrollo de esas mismas contradicciones. “Ne sutor ultra crepidam!”(103) : este non plus ultra de la sabiduría artesana se convierte en la más espantosa de las tonterías el día en que un relojero, Watt, inventa la máquina. de vapor; un barbero, Arkwright, el telar de cadenas, y un operario joyero, Fulton, el barco de vapor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ago 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Que consideráis que es más fácil vender y con mejor margen, ¿10 monedas de 1/10 krügerrand o 1 krügerrand de 1oz?



1 Krugerrand de 1 oz sin lugar a dudas. Los fraccionarios de Krugerrand tienen poco mercado. Otra cosa es que quieras tener oro más fraccionado. Entonces lo recomendable son los napoleones o los soberanos.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2010)

Cuantas veces interviene la legislación fabril para reglamentar el trabajo en las fábricas, las manufacturas, etc., esto se considera como una intromisión en los derechos de explotación del capital. Toda reglamentación del llamado trabajo a domicilio 225 se considera, a su vez, inmediatamente, como una intromisión directa en la patria potestad, es decir, interpretando modernamente este concepto, en la autoridad paterna, paso ante el cual afectó durante mucho tiempo retroceder el sensible parlamento inglés.


----------



## EIVAN22 (28 Ago 2010)

*Mejor sitio donde vender el oro*

Olvidate de los tipicos compros oro, y de paginas como oro direct, compro oro.es i todas esas, solo buscan hacer un negocio exagerado con tigo, yo vendi mi oro en ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- es la pagina de una empresa de oro de iversion que se llama grupo oro españa, son super profesionales, te dan un precio ajustado al fixing de londres , lo que es el precio real del oro, y me asesoraron del mejor momento de vender. La verdad que hay super bien os dejo unos enlaces son los mismos.

ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA-


----------



## Perturbado (28 Ago 2010)

EIVAN22 dijo:


> Olvidate de los tipicos compros oro, y de paginas como oro direct, compro oro.es i todas esas, solo buscan hacer un negocio exagerado con tigo, yo vendi mi oro en ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- es la pagina de una empresa de oro de iversion que se llama grupo oro españa, son super profesionales, te dan un precio ajustado al fixing de londres , lo que es el precio real del oro, y me asesoraron del mejor momento de vender. La verdad que hay super bien os dejo unos enlaces son los mismos.
> 
> ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA-




Pues respecto a las tiendas de Alemania ronda el 10% de sobreprecio en el precio de compra.


Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## Krypton (28 Ago 2010)

EIVAN22 dijo:


> Olvidate de los tipicos compros oro, y de paginas como oro direct, compro oro.es i todas esas, solo buscan hacer un negocio exagerado con tigo, yo vendi mi oro en ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- es la pagina de una empresa de oro de iversion que se llama grupo oro españa, son super profesionales, te dan un precio ajustado al fixing de londres , lo que es el precio real del oro, y me asesoraron del mejor momento de vender. La verdad que hay super bien os dejo unos enlaces son los mismos.
> 
> ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA-



¡Qué bueno! ¿¡Una tienda dirigida por "super profesionales"!? A eso se llama dar publicidad al negociete. Comprar no sé a cuánto comprarán (lo mínimo esperable en una tienda seria es que te ofrezcan los precios de COMPRAVENTA), pero los precios de venta son de timo total :fiufiu:
Busquen, comparen y si encuentran algo mejor...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (29 Ago 2010)

Joer con el reflote. El señor Morales parlando del oro como el Putín.

Pa mí que son el mismo Troll.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Ago 2010)

EIVAN22 dijo:


> Olvidate de los tipicos compros oro, y de paginas como oro direct, compro oro.es i todas esas, solo buscan hacer un negocio exagerado con tigo, yo vendi mi oro en ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- es la pagina de una empresa de oro de iversion que se llama grupo oro españa, son super profesionales, te dan un precio ajustado al fixing de londres , lo que es el precio real del oro, y me asesoraron del mejor momento de vender. La verdad que hay super bien os dejo unos enlaces son los mismos.
> 
> ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA- ORO VIEJO-GRUPO ORO ESPAÑA-



Ni tongazo, para empezar los precios estan algo subido. Pero lo mejor es que pone que aceptan pagos por PayPal y tarjeta de credito y solo dejan transferencia bancaria, buen invento.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Ago 2010)

El sistema de la explotación desenfrenada del trabajo infantil en general y del trabajo a domicilio en particular, se “conserva, haciendo que los padres ejerzan sobre sus tiernos e inexpertos hijos un poder arbitrario y funesto, sin freno ni control... A los padres no debiera reconocérsele el poder absoluto de convertir a sus hijos en simples máquinas, para estrujar de ellos tanto o cuanto salario semanal... Los niños y los jóvenes tienen derecho a que la legislación los proteja contra los abusos del poder paterno, que agota prematuramente sus fuerzas físicas y los degrada en el plano de la salud moral e intelectual.


----------



## JAD (29 Ago 2010)

Mira en esta:

Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Aquí hay gente que les compra. Creo que si superaban un nº x de ventas en España el fisco les obligaba a cobrarte el 16% de IVA en la plata.

Un saludo.


----------



## Obi (29 Ago 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Sería mucho pedir una pagina (extranjera) que venda monedas de oro y acepte pagos por tarjeta de crédito ¿no?.
> 
> He estado mirando por eBay y a parte del factor riesgo a tongazo, que es muy alto, tienen unos precios que ni en 2012.
> 
> Edito: Por extranjera me refiero a que tenga precios parecidos a los de bruselas no a los de España.



Dos tiendas alemanas. Las dos admiten el pago mediante una transferencia bancaria normal. Al ser zona euro, las comisiones bancarias son muy pequeñas (cruzo los dedos para que no lo cambien).

Gold dreams Son lentos mandando el género.

Emporium Hamburg Aunque en la página no lo pone, venden a España. Muy profesionales. Te mandan el género empaquetado a conciencia. Lo que está bien por si te toca algún transportista bruto.

A la hora de calcular el precio, no olvides que el envío desde Alemania tiene gastos de transporte.


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Ago 2010)

Sin embargo, no fueron les abusos del poder paterno los que crearon la explotaci6n directa o indirecta de las fuerzas incipientes de trabajo por el capital, sino al revés, el régimen capitalista de explotación el que convirtió la patria potestad en un abuso, al destruir la base económica sobre que descansaba. Y, por muy espantosa y repugnante que nos parezca la disolución de la antigua familia dentro del sistema capitalista, no es menos cierto que la gran industria, al asignar a la mujer, al joven y al niño de ambos sexos un papel decisivo en los procesos socialmente organizados de la producción, arrancándolos con ellos a la órbita doméstica, crea las nuevas bases económicas para una forma superior de familia y de relaciones entre ambos sexos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Ago 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los links.
> 
> Creo recordar que anlagegold24 ya no vendia a España, pero lo consultare.





gamusino30 dijo:


> Sería mucho pedir una pagina (extranjera) que venda monedas de oro y acepte pagos por tarjeta de crédito ¿no?.



Anlagegold24 vende oro a España sin problema. La restricción a partir de cierta cantidad es sólo para la plata.


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Ago 2010)

siguiendo el hilo que para eso es, hoy me han metido un papelito de comprar oro pero bien hecho, en color, din A4 con 3 pliegos,... nada de fotocopias guarras en BN.

Me ha dado por buscar donde pagaban mas por el oro y he encontrado esta web de españa: ORO POR EUROS a 18?/gr 18K en ORORAPIDO.es al Vender su ORO
Pagan hasta 29 €/gr por el oro 999, no me parece nada mal, al cambio es menos de un 10% que es algo logico contando con la legislacion de aqui.

En el papel de mi casa pagaban a 16,50 €/gr el 18k, y alli hasta 18,15€

Para los que quieran vender la joyas, no estaria mar ir poniendo las webs a ver cual paga mas.

PD: Tp pone que venden oro de inversion en monedas: Kugerr, 50 pesos, Maples, Filarmonicas,... igual paso a ver el precio que me dan por curiosidad.... XD


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

No queria poner nada pero viendo ciertas cosas me hierve la sangre 
Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net

Ahora mismo el oro de 18k a 19,50 y el de 24 a 29,85 que cada uno saque conclusiones.

Gracias


----------



## El cid (1 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No queria poner nada pero viendo ciertas cosas me hierve la sangre
> Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net
> 
> Ahora mismo el oro de 18k a 19,50 y el de 24 a 29,85 que cada uno saque conclusiones.
> ...



¿Y la platita?,¿a como la pagas ahora?,porque la pagina que ha puesto puntodecontrol es un timazoooo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> siguiendo el hilo que para eso es, hoy me han metido un papelito de comprar oro pero bien hecho, en color, din A4 con 3 pliegos,... nada de fotocopias guarras en BN.
> 
> Me ha dado por buscar donde pagaban mas por el oro y he encontrado esta web de españa: ORO POR EUROS a 18?/gr 18K en ORORAPIDO.es al Vender su ORO
> Pagan hasta 29 €/gr por el oro 999, no me parece nada mal, al cambio es menos de un 10% que es algo logico contando con la legislacion de aqui.
> ...



pagan el de 18k a 17,8 /gramo por lo que estan pagando en realidad a 23.73 euros el gramo de oro puro, en los compro oro poco negocio tienen comprando oro de 24kt en joyeria casi no se usa(y los compro oro lo saben),(andorrano lo podria confirmar/desmentir),yo lo veo escasito.

mira, el andorrano ha puesto a cuanto lo compra el , mejor que donde tu dices.
de todas maneras aqui en el foro semos triunfadoreh con 30 cm de rabo , cuentas en banco de 7 cifras, nos follamos a quien se nos pone por delante.....
asi que no creo que nos haga falta esos servicios.
un cordial saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

El cid dijo:


> ¿Y la platita?,¿a como la pagas ahora?,porque la pagina que ha puesto puntodecontrol es un timazoooo.



la de 800 milesimas a 100 euros /kilo
ya ves¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No queria poner nada pero viendo ciertas cosas me hierve la sangre
> Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net
> 
> Ahora mismo el oro de 18k a 19,50 y el de 24 a 29,85 que cada uno saque conclusiones.
> ...



cojonudo tio, mejor que la otra, eso es competencia buena y sana.

ale, quien quiera vender unas joyas ya sabe donde.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Sep 2010)

Muchísimo mejor que lo que veo por mi ciudad, Andorrano. Y es que hay mucho pirata que ha desembarcado en este mundillo para forrarse en dos días.

Igual me paso por allí un día de estos, quién sabe.:fiufiu:


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

El cid dijo:


> ¿Y la platita?,¿a como la pagas ahora?,porque la pagina que ha puesto puntodecontrol es un timazoooo.



Pues la plata ahora mismo la chatarra sobre los 25-30 centimos (ya comenté la complicación que tenia la plata.) Lingotes o monedas sobre los 45 centimos.




Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Muchísimo mejor que lo que veo por mi ciudad, Andorrano. Y es que hay mucho pirata que ha desembarcado en este mundillo para forrarse en dos días.
> 
> Igual me paso por allí un día de estos, quién sabe.:fiufiu:



Si la verdad que si, muchos inversohres nuevos que no saben nada acerca del oro ni de la plata pero bueno el mercado se encargara de recolocarlos::. 
En mi zona han abierto 3 franquicias y un chiringuito en menos de 4 meses.
Es muy triste ver los precios que tienen y que además engañen a la gente con el peso o los kilates o que incluso quieran confundir plata con oro blanco::

Gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> No queria poner nada pero viendo ciertas cosas me hierve la sangre
> Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net
> 
> Ahora mismo el oro de 18k a 19,50 y el de 24 a 29,85 que cada uno saque conclusiones.
> ...



¿Y el tema de los nuggets o pepitas, también los comprais?

¿Que me resultaria más fácil? ¿Vender joyas sueltas con un peso de 30 gr. o fundirlas en una pepita de 30 gr.?


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Y el tema de los nuggets o pepitas, también los comprais?
> 
> ¿Que me resultaria más fácil? ¿Vender joyas sueltas con un peso de 30 gr. o fundirlas en una pepita de 30 gr.?



Si tambien se compra, es mejor vender joyas sueltas que la pepita.
Posiblemente te cobren para fundirte las joyas y luego tambien te cobren para analizar el quilataje de la pepita. ES mas facil identificar la pureza del oro en joyas que en piezas fundidas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> la de 800 milesimas a 100 euros /kilo
> ya ves¡¡¡¡¡¡



800 milésimas...800 milésimas...me suena...me suena...

Ya caigo...¡¡pakillos!!

Es decir, los que los compran al peso los están pagando a 1,9 euracos...


Por cierto, excelentes precios, andorrano.


----------



## El cid (1 Sep 2010)

Señor andorrano usted no escribe mucho por aqui, supongo que estara muy ocupado con su trabajo y me alegra porque parece una persona honrada.

Espero que comparta algunas de sus opiniones y experiencias con nosotros un poquito mas.

Se moje conio, que hay mucha competencia desinformadora.


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

El cid dijo:


> Señor andorrano usted no escribe mucho por aqui, supongo que estara muy ocupado con su trabajo y me alegra porque parece una persona honrada.
> 
> Espero que comparta algunas de sus opiniones y experiencias con nosotros un poquito mas.
> 
> Se moje conio, que hay mucha competencia desinformadora.



Bueno no se sobre que quieres saber mi opinion, imagino que sera respecto al fenomeno COMPRO ORO. 
Yo creo que es la moda, que estan saliendo chiringuitos debajo de las piedras y que igual que han salido desapareceran como videoclubs e inmobiliarias. Hay mucho listo que se aprovecha del momento y mucho tonto que le sigue y no sabe donde se mete.
A mi no me molestan porque prefiero tener como clientes a personas inteligentes que saben valorar ciertas cosas (no solamente precio) y que no hacen tratos con el primero que se presente pero en fin lo dicho en el post anteriro el mercado y el tiempo colacara a cada cual en su sitio.

Si teneis cualquier pregunta y os la puedo responder lo hare encantado.

Gracias


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pagan el de 18k a 17,8 /gramo por lo que estan pagando en realidad a 23.73 euros el gramo de oro puro, en los compro oro poco negocio tienen comprando oro de 24kt en joyeria casi no se usa(y los compro oro lo saben),(andorrano lo podria confirmar/desmentir),yo lo veo escasito.



Correcto joyeria en 24 kt es muy escasa, escassisima pero si que hay laminas o granalla y tambien monedas y lingotes.


----------



## capuser (1 Sep 2010)

Entre @el_andorrano y @femstore, hemos de reconocer que en España ya tenemos dos opciones muy competitivas nada envidiables al resto de Europa.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Bueno no se sobre que quieres saber mi opinion, imagino que sera respecto al fenomeno COMPRO ORO.
> Yo creo que es la moda, que estan saliendo chiringuitos debajo de las piedras y que igual que han salido desapareceran como videoclubs e inmobiliarias. Hay mucho listo que se aprovecha del momento y mucho tonto que le sigue y no sabe donde se mete.
> A mi no me molestan porque prefiero tener como clientes a personas inteligentes que saben valorar ciertas cosas (no solamente precio) y que no hacen tratos con el primero que se presente pero en fin lo dicho en el post anteriro el mercado y el tiempo colacara a cada cual en su sitio.
> 
> ...



jojooj que pasada compran la plata de 800 milesimas a 100 leuros el kilo, cuando aqui lo compran a 352 euros el kilo y para fundir.

el mundo esta lleno de espabilados,psicopatas,caraduras y sinverguenzas, como no te espabiles cualquiera se emailea con paginas alemanas pretendiendo ser un big player por decir que le compraria 40 onzas/mes, jojojo estos azafatos son la polla

evidentemente con mis insultos no me refiero a ningun forero y alabo el precio de compra de el andorrano, es un precio muy bueno


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

fijaros en la imagen que pongo arriba, sale el gramo de plata de 800 milesimas (las monedas de 100 pts de franco tienen esa ley),sale el gramo a 0,441dolares usa ,osea a 0.3528 euros el gramo, cada moneda de franco tiene 19 gramos con lo que te la compran en este sitio a 19gr*0.3528euros=6.7 euros cada moneda¡¡¡¡¡
mientras que aqui te sale a menos de dos euros¡¡¡¡¡
increible hamijos
si quereis saber sitio por mp,gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

una pregunta al andorrano;
en otras ocasiones decias que empezabais a comprar lunes y el miercoles o jueves ya dejabais de comprar porque no dabais a basto con tanto vendedor de joyas, si os preguntase algun particular si vendieseis joyas ¿las venderiais para poder seguir comprando? ¿se podria decir el precio???(al que le venderiais al particular)
gracias anticipadas y un placer que estes en el foro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> A mi no me molestan porque prefiero tener como clientes a personas inteligentes que saben valorar ciertas cosas (no solamente precio) y que no hacen tratos con el primero que se presente pero en fin lo dicho en el post anteriro el mercado y el tiempo colacara a cada cual en su sitio.





segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta al andorrano;
> en otras ocasiones decias que empezabais a comprar lunes y el miercoles o jueves ya dejabais de comprar porque no dabais a basto con tanto vendedor de joyas, si os preguntase algun particular si vendieseis joyas ¿las venderiais para poder seguir comprando? ¿se podria decir el precio???(al que le venderiais al particular)
> gracias anticipadas y un placer que estes en el foro




Segunda, que no te enteras, el_andorrano ha dicho bien claro que prefiere como clientes a personas inteligentes y de palabra. Alguien como tú, que inunda el foro de multinicks, que no tiene decoro ni clase, no tiene nada que hacer en el mercado del oro. Deberías probar en el del cobre donde encontrarás gente de tu calaña.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Segunda, que no te enteras, el_andorrano ha dicho bien claro que prefiere como clientes a personas inteligentes y de palabra. Alguien como tú, que inunda el foro de multinicks, que no tiene decoro ni clase, no tiene nada que hacer en el mercado del oro. Deberías probar en el del cobre donde encontrarás gente de tu calaña.



AIGGGHHH
ESTE MONSTER SIEMPRE HACIENDO AMIGOS


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Segunda, que no te enteras, el_andorrano ha dicho bien claro que prefiere como clientes a personas inteligentes y de palabra. Alguien como tú, que inunda el foro de multinicks, que no tiene decoro ni clase, no tiene nada que hacer en el mercado del oro. Deberías probar en el del cobre donde encontrarás gente de tu calaña.



es cierto ,diselo a tu santa madre (no pongo en duda su honestidad) a ver si quiere hacer tratos con el :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## el_andorrano (1 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta al andorrano;
> en otras ocasiones decias que empezabais a comprar lunes y el miercoles o jueves ya dejabais de comprar porque no dabais a basto con tanto vendedor de joyas, si os preguntase algun particular si vendieseis joyas ¿las venderiais para poder seguir comprando? ¿se podria decir el precio???(al que le venderiais al particular)
> gracias anticipadas y un placer que estes en el foro



Buenas tardes, nosotros no tenemos como costumbre revender las joyas que compramos ahora bien si alguien esta interesado en cualquier cosa estamos dispuesto a hablarlo. El precio depende de muchas cosas :fiufiu:

Gracias


----------



## mfernama (1 Sep 2010)

Una pregunta de un neófito total en esto de las monedas, las Alfonsinas, 20 Francos Franceses, y similares ¿de cuantos kilates son?


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Sep 2010)

mfernama dijo:


> Una pregunta de un neófito total en esto de las monedas, las Alfonsinas, 20 Francos Franceses, y similares ¿de cuantos kilates son?



Esas monedas son de ley .900, o sea, de cada 1000 partes, 900 son de oro. Los kilates es lo mismo pero en base 24.

Los soveranos, por ejemplo, son de 22 kilates, o sea, ley .916 - .917

En kilates, ley .900 viene a ser 21.62 aproximadamente


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Deberías probar en el del cobre donde encontrarás gente de tu calaña.



Ya veo que ya estás en ello...Por Murcia, en fregoneta con tu socio :XX:



segundaresidencia dijo:


> hace algo mas de un mes ibamos por murcia y nos hicieron afoto a algo mas de 140 ,el vehiculo de mi socio es una monovolumen de citroen (creo que la c8),pues el vehiculo en cuestion cuando lo compró lo puso como vehiculo industrial y a nombre de la empresa,asi creo que pagaba menos iva o impuesto de matriculacion,aparte de desgravar algo(eso no lo se ,porque como es evidente no me interesan mucho esos datos).
> (...)


----------



## sakeo (2 Sep 2010)

Vamos a ver si nos centramos....

donde vender tu oro????

carai pongamos sitios no???



MADRID : ORODIRECT Y CIODE
VALENCIA : ORODIRECT
Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata
Gold Rates

--------------------------------------COMPRAN - VENDEN

Kruger Rand 1/2 oz 0% 15,55 gr.	465 € 528 € 
50 Pesos México 37,5 gr 0% 37,50 gr.	1.120 € 1.250 € 
Lingote de Oro 1000 gr. 0% 1.K gr.	30.185 € 32.386 € 
Lingote de Oro 500 gr. 0%	500,00 gr.	15.093 € 16.272 € 
Lingote de Oro 250 gr. 0%	250,00 gr.	7.546 € 8.215 € 
Lingote de Oro 100 gr, 0%	100,00 gr.	3.019 € 3.311 € 
Lingote de Oro 50 gr, 0% 50,00 gr.	1.509 € 1.663 € 
Lingote de Oro 1 onza 0% 31,10 gr.	939 € 1.051 € 
Lingote de Oro 20 gr. 0% 20,00 gr.	604 € 698 € 
Lingote de Oro 10 gr, 0% 10,00 gr.	302 € 365 € 
Lingote de Oro 5 gr, 0% 5,00 gr.	151 € 198 € 
Lingote de Oro 2 gr, 0% 2,00 gr.	60 € 104 € 
Lingote de Plata 1 kg. 18% 1.K gr.	457 € 580 € 

Filarmónica Oro 1 oz 0% 31,10 gr.	929 € 1.056 € 
Filarmónica Plata 1 oz 18%	31,10 gr.	15 € 20 € 
Kruger Rand 1 oz 0%	31,10 gr.	929 € 1.056 € 
Australian Nugget 1oz 0%	31,10 gr.	929 € 1.056 € 
Los lingotes creo que solo compran Argor-Heraeus, pero las monedas
las compran sin problemas.


En bruselas compran las onzas a 979 y valencia y madrid a 929,
50€ menos pero a unas paradas de metro de mucha gente y no
en viaje en avión.

Quizas para algo suelto pueda interesar irse aquí cerquita, no digo yo , no?​​


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Sep 2010)

En el link de CIODE que pones sólo veo precios de venta. 

En Bruselas está hoy algo bajo. Suelen pagar los Krugers +3-5% por encima del spot y hoy está sólo a +0,5%.

Por otra parte entre particulares se vende mejor.


----------



## EIVAN22 (4 Sep 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ni tongazo, para empezar los precios estan algo subido. Pero lo mejor es que pone que aceptan pagos por PayPal y tarjeta de credito y solo dejan transferencia bancaria, buen invento.



No se cuando lo as mirado pero yo he entrado este finde y los precios estan bastante mas bajos que en ciode y oro direct y todos esos sitios, ami desde luego no me tongaron para nada


----------



## plastic_age (4 Sep 2010)

*¿Por qué Goyo?*



Goyo dijo:


> Señor Morales, he tenido y vendido monedas de oro. Las he vendido por varios sistemas; subastas, ventas directas, etc. No recomiendo a nadie invertir en oro.



¿Por qué Goyo?


----------



## plastic_age (4 Sep 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo lo he hecho con parte de lo que tengo, me voy a por una finca con casa a tomar por culo del mundo,no es que no crea en el oro ,lo consideron fundamental poseerlo en fisico ahora mismo, pero quiero un terruño :
> un saludo



Lo consideras fundamental poseerlo en físico.
¿Por qué?


----------



## plastic_age (4 Sep 2010)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Pues la plata ahora mismo la chatarra sobre los 25-30 centimos (ya comenté la complicación que tenia la plata.) Lingotes o monedas sobre los 45 centimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder qué timazo, confundir oro blanco con plata. Aunque el paladio se le parece.
Por si alguien no lo sabe de cada kilo de oro blanco, 750 grs son de oro puro, 160 de paladio y 90 de plata.
Oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## plastic_age (4 Sep 2010)

¿Alguien ha tenido en cuenta que si vendes en España, Hacienda quiere un 43% de lo que has ganado con la revalorización de la moneda, el lingote o lo que sea.?
El que te compra ve tu NIF y comunica a Hacienda, con lo cual aunque no ganes nada, has de declarar que has vendido oro, y Hacienda querrá casi la mitad sin hacer nada.
es para pagar a funcionarios y muchos que viven del estado, que son millones
Pero hacienda somos todos, no os lo creáis nunca.


----------



## manelic77 (4 Sep 2010)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido en cuenta que si vendes en España, Hacienda quiere un 43% de lo que has ganado con la revalorización de la moneda, el lingote o lo que sea.?
> El que te compra ve tu NIF y comunica a Hacienda, con lo cual aunque no ganes nada, has de declarar que has vendido oro, y Hacienda querrá casi la mitad sin hacer nada.
> es para pagar a funcionarios y muchos que viven del estado, que son millones
> Pero hacienda somos todos, no os lo creáis nunca.



Este aspecto no lo ha señalado nadie, pero se ha de tener en cuenta.
¿Alguien del foro puede asesorarnos más?


----------



## Ulisses (5 Sep 2010)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido en cuenta que si vendes en España, Hacienda quiere un 43% de lo que has ganado con la revalorización de la moneda, el lingote o lo que sea.?
> El que te compra ve tu NIF y comunica a Hacienda, con lo cual aunque no ganes nada, has de declarar que has vendido oro, y Hacienda querrá casi la mitad sin hacer nada.
> es para pagar a funcionarios y muchos que viven del estado, que son millones
> Pero hacienda somos todos, no os lo creáis nunca.



¿Y por qué un 43%? ¿Existe un tipo impositivo específico para el oro?:8:


----------



## Perturbado (5 Sep 2010)

Tenía entendido que era sobre el 20% como cualquiera otra plusvalía. ¿Alguien puede dar luz sobre el tema?


----------



## Ulisses (5 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tenía entendido que era sobre el 20% como cualquiera otra plusvalía. ¿Alguien puede dar luz sobre el tema?



Se va usted aproximando. El caso concreto sería un supuesto de ganancia patrimonial, siempre que el sujeto pasivo tributase por el IRPF.

Estos hilos metalíferos han ido degenerando progresivamente, desde las aportaciones de foreros con conocimientos académicos a diatribas absurdas entre comerciantes, más propios del zoco de Marrakech que de una cámara de comercio española.


----------



## Perturbado (5 Sep 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Se va usted aproximando. El caso concreto sería un supuesto de ganancia patrimonial, siempre que el sujeto pasivo tributase por el IRPF.
> 
> Estos hilos metalíferos han ido degenerando progresivamente, desde las aportaciones de foreros con conocimientos académicos a diatribas absurdas entre comerciantes, más propios del zoco de Marrakech que de una cámara de comercio española.



En palabras más comunes que viene usted a referirse?

Un 20% por plusvalía y otra parte por patrimonio?


----------



## El cid (5 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tenía entendido que era sobre el 20% como cualquiera otra plusvalía. ¿Alguien puede dar luz sobre el tema?



Vista la calidad que se respira ultimamente gracias a trolls y retardados, voy a aportar algo en el nivel actual.

Dando luz.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> En palabras más comunes que viene usted a referirse?
> 
> Un 20% por plusvalía y otra parte por patrimonio?



En cuanto al tipo impositivo:



> La última reforma del IRPF, que entró en vigor en 2007, estableció un tipo de gravamen común del 18% a las rentas del ahorro y las ganancias patrimoniales, con independencia de su origen o antigüedad. Las plusvalías obtenidas en el corto plazo tributan por tanto en igualdad de condiciones con las de largo plazo, si bien hay excepciones para las que proceden de inversiones realizadas antes del 31 de diciembre de 1994, sobre las que se aplican los denominados coeficientes de abatimiento.



En cuanto a la forma de determinar la ganancia patrimonial:

4. Ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales | fiscal-impuestos.com

En serio...¿Alguien está pensando en comprar o vender oro ofreciendo sus datos?

Si tienen dudas acerca de la persona que vende, háganlo en una numismática o en un distribuidor que les ofrezca confianza SIN REVELAR SU IDENTIDAD. Y lo mismo al venderlo.

No sería muy inteligente que todo el mundo supiese dónde guardan su oro ni declarar a Hacienda una ganancia patrimonial.


----------



## Buster (5 Sep 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No sería muy inteligente que todo el mundo supiese dónde guardan su oro ni declarar a Hacienda una ganancia patrimonial.









El Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Perturbado (5 Sep 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> En cuanto al tipo impositivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema lo veo en quien quiere vender un pieza de kilo de oro. En estos casos es difícil que no se formalice una contrato de compra venta con los datos del vendedor que deberá ser presentado en Hacienda. Ojo eso operando legalmente. Pero hablando de cantidades por encima de 30000 € resulta díficil el anonimato.

Con monedas estoy conforme que se puede vender sin dejar rastro.


----------



## Buster (5 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> El problema lo veo en quien quiere vender un pieza de kilo de oro. En estos casos es difícil que no se formalice una contrato de compra venta con los datos del vendedor que deberá ser presentado en Hacienda. Ojo eso operando legalmente. Pero hablando de cantidades por encima de 30000 € resulta díficil el anonimato.
> 
> Con monedas estoy conforme que se puede vender sin dejar rastro.



Es que aquí se practica el menudeo.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Sep 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> El problema lo veo en quien quiere vender un pieza de kilo de oro. En estos casos es difícil que no se formalice una contrato de compra venta con los datos del vendedor que deberá ser presentado en Hacienda. Ojo eso operando legalmente. Pero hablando de cantidades por encima de 30000 € resulta díficil el anonimato.
> 
> Con monedas estoy conforme que se puede vender sin dejar rastro.



Todo en la vida es negociable, pero es posible que algún comprador privado exigiese formalizar un contrato si no tiene la posibilidad de comprobar el peso y la pureza de un lingote. Los locales comerciales no tienen esos problemas.

En todo caso, supongo que la mayoría de los foreros compran y venden lingotes de 30.000 euros, algo que resulta razonable si se tiene en cuenta la media ponderada de sus miembros viriles, que está pacíficamente aceptada en torno a los 30 centímetros.

Desgraciadamente no es mi caso (en ninguno de los supuestos mencionados).


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Sep 2010)

Hoy he encontrado esta web, me ha parecido interesante. Existe la posibilidad de comprar y vender oro, eso si por transferencia bancaria.

Suisse Gold - A CC Holdings GmbH Company


----------



## jimmymedina (21 Sep 2010)

*Donde Vender Oro En EEUU?*

Es muy facil para las companias caer en la ambicia y la codicia ya q los tiempos economicos para muchos paises no es de lo mejor, sin embargo, todavia existen compania con etica y honestidad.

Es por eso q se formo el grupo de FiebreDeOro.com en Estados Unidos para poner alto a todo este problema q sufre la comunidad latina. La compania esta envuelta en desarrollar planes de beneficio a la comunidad en general. 

El enfoque de FiebreDeOro.com es mas hacia mejorar la calidad de vida de la comunidad latina, especialmente en Estados Unidos q ha pasado por epocas muy malas economicamente. En mi opinion, la labor de toda compania siempre debe de estar ligada a mejorar la vida de sus empleados al igual q el de la comunidad.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Sep 2010)

jimmymedina dijo:


> Es muy facil para las companias caer en la ambicia y la codicia ya q los tiempos economicos para muchos paises no es de lo mejor, sin embargo, todavia existen compania con etica y honestidad.
> 
> Es por eso q se formo el grupo de FiebreDeOro.com en Estados Unidos para poner alto a todo este problema q sufre la comunidad latina. La compania esta envuelta en desarrollar planes de beneficio a la comunidad en general.
> 
> El enfoque de FiebreDeOro.com es mas hacia mejorar la calidad de vida de la comunidad latina, especialmente en Estados Unidos q ha pasado por epocas muy malas economicamente. En mi opinion, la labor de toda compania siempre debe de estar ligada a mejorar la vida de sus empleados al igual q el de la comunidad.



Vete con tus buenas acciones al infierno, aquí no queremos a buenos samaritanos ni a predicadores.


----------



## LamaTibetano (21 Sep 2010)

jimmymedina dijo:


> Es muy facil para las companias caer en la ambicia y la codicia ya q los tiempos economicos para muchos paises no es de lo mejor, sin embargo, todavia existen compania con etica y honestidad.




Esto promete. ::


----------



## Inversionoro (21 Ago 2011)

Si alguienestaria interesado en vender chatarra yo podría comprados a un precio superior a los establecimientos de compra-venta (dependerá de la pieza)


----------



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Up!!

(A ver si me hacéis caso, y dejáis el primer post, con la información FIJA. Por ejemplo, en esta hebra, ir modificando y acumulando en el primer post las tiendas, sitios, y webs, donde puedas vender metal).

He dicho ::


----------



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Nueva hebra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html#post5471591


----------

